# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Man Dead, Wife Critical after Self Medicating on Chloroquine

## presence

https://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...nt-coronavirus

https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/man-di...t-coronavirus/




> its dose response to viral infection requires a dose that is very near dangerous to have any effect.





> the issue here is toxicity
> 
> the margin for error between effective dose and lethal dose in vivo is notoriously thin



eta; Nigeria




> 20 residents of Lagos who resorted to panic and self-medication are currently hospitalized in various hospitals in state for taking overdose of the ancient anti-malarial drug.


https://leadership.ng/2020/03/21/cor...s-hospitals-2/

eta2; dosage, note "ONCE WEEKLY"; note mg/kg; note differing dosage base vs salt.    Very thin margin for error between effective and lethal dose!






> “We advise all potential consumers who will procure chloroquine to seek the professional guidance and counsel of Registered Pharmacists, so that appropriate doses can be dispensed with necessary precautionary measures including possible side effects, adverse reactions and other dosage regimen details which will be communicated professionally.


Read more at: https://www.vanguardngr.com/2020/03/...oroquine-acpn/

----------


## Warlord

Dear god...

what are we meant to do..

stay safe everyone. Consult your physician.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> https://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...nt-coronavirus
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/man-di...t-coronavirus/


And the story wants to blame Trump.

One thing a virus does is weed out the weak. Apparently some “cures” can weed out the stupid.

----------


## Dr.3D

> And the story wants to blame Trump.
> 
> One thing a virus does is weed out the weak. Apparently some “cures” can weed out the stupid.


Seems there is a cure for stupid.

----------


## RJB

Anything that can kill a bug, virus, or bacteria can kill you in the wrong dosage.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Anything that can kill a bug, virus, or bacteria can kill you in the wrong dosage.


Yep, just like wen they say to use Clorox to preserve water.  Some idiot might put too much in the water and hurt people.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Anything that can kill a bug, virus, or bacteria can kill you in the wrong dosage.


Dosage is always key. Even an overdose of dihydrogen monoxide could kill. I suppose these people would never consume dihydrogen monoxide though.

----------


## Dr.3D

How many people would try using aquarium cleaner as a cure?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How many people would try using aquarium cleaner as a cure?


The same people who eat laundry pods?

----------


## donnay

chloroquine phosphate

"*an aquarium cleaning product*"

Bleach has shown to be effective in killing germs, but would you drink a gallon of it?

----------


## Ender

> Dear god...
> 
> what are we meant to do..
> 
> stay safe everyone. Consult your physician.


Vit C & D- D especially from the sun, zinc & deep breathing. Breathe under the rib cage- no shallow breathe with shoulders moving.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Vit C & D- D especially from the sun, zinc & deep breathing. Breathe under the rib cage- no shallow breathe with shoulders moving.


Breathe like this if infected to produce nitric oxide in your nasal cavity

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/11/24/buteyko-breathing-method.aspx


Nitric oxide inhibits the replication cycle of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15650225

----------


## Created4

So the government promotes drugs designed for other diseases as a possible cure, and people go out and try it, and then die, because the information goes out to billions.

But the Chinese cure the disease with Vitamin C, a natural, non-patent-able substance, and we publish this, and are censored by Facebook as "fake news," so millions who could read it and try it, with no risk of death, are largely unaware of the simple treatment.

When will people wake up and realize that patented products from Big Pharma are not the answer to disease management, let alone cures, which would put them out of business?

----------


## donnay

> So the government promotes drugs designed for other diseases as a possible cure, and people go out and try it, and then die, because the information goes out to billions.
> 
> But the Chinese cure the disease with Vitamin C, a natural, non-patent-able substance, and we publish this, and are censored by Facebook as "fake news," so millions who could read it and try it, with no risk of death, are largely unaware of the simple treatment.
> 
> When will people wake up and realize that patented products from Big Pharma are not the answer to disease management, let alone cures, which would put them out of business?


I am not one to push Big pHARMa, but the man who died used a fish tank cleaning product (chloroquine phosphate), not the hydroxychloroquine drug for malaria.

Drinking Tonic water would be better since it uses real quinine, not synthetic--I heard up to a liter a day, to two.

----------


## Philhelm

> How many people would try using aquarium cleaner as a cure?


At least two.

----------


## presence

> Drinking Tonic water would be better since it uses real quinine, not synthetic--I heard up to a liter a day, to two.


Many people look up to you for advice on natural remedies.   I urge you to educate yourself on the subject of quinine toxicity vs efficacy against viruses.   To the best of my understanding quinine is NOT safer than either chloroquine or hydroxychoroquine for this purpose; both of which are prescribed as medicine under various names for malaria.   I urge you to reconsider all advice regarding quinine.

chloroquine has a wider theraputic range (spread between effective dose and lethal dose) than does quinine and is effective in that range for malaria; the ability to dose chloroquine - whether obtained in medical tablets or as fish cleaner - is very risky and dubious

hydroxychloroquine has a wider therapeutic range than chloroquine and its broader range makes it ALSO effective in a very thin dosage band for viruses. 

To the best of my understanding, you cannot have any effect on a viral infection with quinine without first reaching lethal dose. 


Just because something is natural does not mean it is safer; the very reason that quinine is synthetically altered is to broaden its therapeutic range by decreasing its inherent toxicity.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Dr.3D

> If they'd been wearing their "Stupid" signs, Bill Engvall could have told them, "You're not going to understand this, but that's going to be poisonous"


And it probably said right on the bottle that it was poisonous.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

fake news. No one in arizona knows who he is, no one has seen a photo ,or a name

----------


## revgen

The effective treatment against Covid-19 is a combination of hydroxychloroquine & azithromycin. The dosages and the way dosages are combined together does matter.

----------


## Cleaner44

> chloroquine phosphate
> 
> "*an aquarium cleaning product*"
> 
> Bleach has shown to be effective in killing germs, but would you drink a gallon of it?


I know, right?

Stupid people do stupid things...

----------

